# Stabilizers... HELP!



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I've upgraded my personal shooting setup to a PSE X-Force, and now it's time to level it out with some stabilizers.

I shoot paper, 3D and I hunt with it, so it needs to be set up for all around. (BHFS for 3D and paper)

The sight that I have on it (Timber Ridge React Pro) is pretty heavy, so I need some back weight for sure. (I tried a low weight on the bow, but it didn't make much of a difference with the bow being shorter than a target bow)

I've really kinda narrowed my thinking down to one of the following two stabilizers, though I'm certainly open to options and opinions.

The target shooter in me wants pure stability and shootability, the hunter in me wants a lighter setup, stability, and QUIET.

What are your thoughts on my choices, (especially if you have experience with them), and what would you choose being in my shoes?

Option A) http://www.lancasterarchery.com/dead-center-dead-steady-dead-level-hunter-system.html

Option B) http://www.lancasterarchery.com/dead-center-dead-level-hunter.html


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

I just hunt so there is NO WAY i would spend that kind of money on a stab. But from purely a aesthetics standpoint, I like option B


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I guess you probably wouldn't have spent the money for my sight either...


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

manysteps said:


> I guess you probably wouldn't have spent the money for my sight either...


prob not...LoL. Honestly, I got a 5 pin trophy ridge; nothing fancy. I've learned that in a lot of cases equip only gets you so far. I try and focus on skill first. Seem though you have a talent so spending the money is prob well worth it. Good luck on your choices!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

bkelz said:


> prob not...LoL. Honestly, I got a 5 pin trophy ridge; nothing fancy. I've learned that in a lot of cases equip only gets you so far. I try and focus on skill first. Seem though you have a talent so spending the money is prob well worth it. Good luck on your choices!


I don't know about talent... anyway, you're absolutely right that skill and practice mean the most. (having the bow balanced right doesn't hurt though)


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

I've never used those stabs but i'm sure they'll do the trick. I like bee stinger and stokerized. If you haven't checked them out, i'd give them a look.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Bee Stingers are great... I'm attracted to these two because they're half the price of the equivalent Bee Stinger.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Check the archerytalk classifieds. They show up on there every now and again. May not be the color you're after and you might not get an entire kit in one purchase but i'd bet you could save $100 bucks or so if you're patient. Might be able to find some cheap dead center gear on there as well.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Being impatient as I am, I purchased the Bee Stinger Sport Hunter Xtreme 10.8 Kit from Lancaster...

The equivalent Dead Center version didn't come with any weight, and when you add in the weights, the Bee Stinger setup was only about $20 more... It'll also be easier to sell if I don't like it (or if it doesn't work for me, though I suspect it will be dandy)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

B stingers are great. You won't be disappointed


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I really like the stokerized ss1 on my bow. With adjustable weights you can set it just how you want.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

bass2muskie said:


> I really like the stokerized ss1 on my bow. With adjustable weights you can set it just how you want.


I never saw that one in my research... looking at it now though, I'm not sure it's what I'd need for my setup... I need a bit more back weight than usual just because my sight is so heavy.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

You can change out the weights on the end if needed or slide the bar back more.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

That bee stinger should be a great setup for you. The Stokerized SS1 is great but if you need a little more weight in the back the Nucleus setup looks awesome. You could set it up just like the SS1 but the nucleus rod is 14" rather than 9" like the SS1. It would allow you to put that weight a little further back. The bee stinger should more than serve its purpose but if not i'd take a look at that Stokerized Nucleus system. Sounds like you've got a nice setup going!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Stokerized nucleus isn't a good stabilizer system. It keeps front and rear weights on the same level plane. You get side to side movement with this set up. Your bow can also get what is called clocking effect. Where your limb tips can wiggle slightly from 12 to 1 oclock. 

You want your back weight about 6" lower that your front weight. This takes away the clocking effect. Having your back weight lower also helps keep your bows center of gravity lower so it plumb's up faster. Having a bow that plumb's up better will help on uneven terrain.

You also want the ability to tune your left right misses on you good shots out. So having an adjustable back bracket is a must. 

B stinger are great hunting stabilizers and you won't regret paying the extra money especially if your going to do 3d with your bow.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> Stokerized nucleus isn't a good stabilizer system. It keeps front and rear weights on the same level plane. You get side to side movement with this set up. Your bow can also get what is called clocking effect. Where your limb tips can wiggle slightly from 12 to 1 oclock.
> 
> You want your back weight about 6" lower that your front weight. This takes away the clocking effect. Having your back weight lower also helps keep your bows center of gravity lower so it plumb's up faster. Having a bow that plumb's up better will help on uneven terrain.
> 
> ...


The ability to adjust the position of that back weight is the primary reason I went with the setup I did... I'll need to move it when I add the quiver for hunting, and I need it in a different position when I don't have the quiver on.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> Stokerized nucleus isn't a good stabilizer system. It keeps front and rear weights on the same level plane. You get side to side movement with this set up. Your bow can also get what is called clocking effect. Where your limb tips can wiggle slightly from 12 to 1 oclock.
> 
> You want your back weight about 6" lower that your front weight. This takes away the clocking effect. Having your back weight lower also helps keep your bows center of gravity lower so it plumb's up faster. Having a bow that plumb's up better will help on uneven terrain.
> 
> ...


Interesting information. Thanks for the insight sw.


----------

